

Always-on voice search from your desktop: “Ok Google” comes to Google.com - kldavis4
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/11/always-on-voice-search-from-your-desktop-ok-google-comes-to-google-com/

======
collabacode
This is really, really cool!

